# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Low Test for 19 year old??

## stevey_6t9

Got some bloodwork done last week...

 ANDROGENS
Testosterone 11 nmol/L (8.3-29)

This seems to be on the low spectrum of the average levels...
Is anyone able to help convert this to (ng/dl) at all?

Btw i've never cycled before and got this test done first thing in the morning with hormone levels usually at the peak. I'm a little concerned why they are so low.

----------


## amcon

> Got some bloodwork done last week...
> 
>  ANDROGENS
> Testosterone 11 nmol/L (8.3-29)
> 
> This seems to be on the low spectrum of the average levels...
> Is anyone able to help convert this to (ng/dl) at all?
> 
> Btw i've never cycled before and got this test done first thing in the morning with hormone levels usually at the peak. I'm a little concerned why they are so low.


your fine you need several test showing low test levels... not some showing low normal

what are your stats?

----------


## stevey_6t9

i will go for another one next week. I'm really confused though why they would be so low. A graph i saw saw they are are lower then a 70 year olds.

Stats:
Age: 19
Height: 5'8
Weight: 189
Bf% 14
Cycle exp: none

----------


## stevey_6t9

OK i converted nmol/L to ng/dl

11* 29 = 319ng/dl

----------


## stevey_6t9

bump.


never mind ill just keep talking to myself.

----------


## amcon

lots of reasons 

stress
sickness (temporary)
recreational drugs
suppliments
poor sleep 
poor diet


lots of things can change the blood test... you need to get a test in three months and see where you sit.

----------


## Mr.Rose

stevey, get a few tests, over a few weeks at the same time. 'Tis what i do to get an average, because i know my levels are much higher after a squat/dead-lift day and vise versa.

Medicare should cover them, so give it a go. Then if your worried get the doc to write a recommendation for an endo and bring your results. I always do that, and check with different endo's, my levels have always returned.

----------


## Mr.Rose

like amcon said, all those things affect your levels.

poor sleep is one of the worst IMHO and stress.

----------


## stevey_6t9

> like amcon said, all those things affect your levels.
> 
> poor sleep is one of the worst IMHO and stress.


I know the affect my levels, but currently atm im on holidays and getting surplus amounts of sleep, great diet, no stress... its just odd. 

Getting another blood test tomorow so shall update the new results in about 3 days time.

----------


## Mr.Rose

I think its the stress of having ranging1 banned.....  :Tear: 

Ahhh holiday's, god i love them.

Update us please,  :Smilie: .

----------


## bass

> I know the affect my levels, but currently atm im on holidays and getting surplus amounts of sleep, great diet, no stress... its just odd. 
> 
> Getting another blood test tomorow so shall update the new results in about 3 days time.


any updates?

----------


## stevey_6t9

oops sorry forgot to update.

well went back and got another blood test for my hormonal profile

ANDROGENS
Testosterone 12 nmol/L (8.3-29)

which is 346 ng/dl

FSH: IU/L 2 reference range < 60 yrs <7
LH IU/L 3 reference range < 60 yrs <11
OEST pmol/L 100 reference range < 60 yrs <150
PROG nmol/L 2 reference range < 60 yrs < 0.9-3.9

anyway doc said even tho my levels are low normal im too young to be put on TRT and unless i cant get an erection, depression, low libido for me to come back later.

Also said in future possibly late twenties i can be put on it if nothing improves. 

So fuk not cycling at my age

----------


## shadowlid

Yea i think this is an exception to the rule. Look at Arnold he started well before 25. But like said before you may not be done growing. 
Also i would have a couple more tests done to make sure. Maybe your stressed because the first test results. Who know but i would get at least 1 more done.

I have never done a cycle personally. So i might just be talking out of my ass here. 
But i would research the hell out of this sight and talk to people that started at a younger age and see what the side effect/ benefits are. You dont want to fuk up your body.

----------


## Focusmen

still got to wait bro. 5'8 190 aint that small. you could still push to 210-220 by the age of 25

----------


## stevey_6t9

> still got to wait bro. 5'8 190 aint that small. you could still push to 210-220 by the age of 25


yeah i know i know.

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

Your levels are low, but they are still well within the range. That's what a range is for. Some people naturally have higher testosterone levels then other. You were just born w/ lower natural test. Tough luck. But no TRT is necessary yet imo.

-VM

----------


## stevey_6t9

> Your levels are low, but they are still well within the range. That's what a range is for. Some people naturally have higher testosterone levels then other. You were just born w/ lower natural test. Tough luck. But no TRT is necessary yet imo.
> 
> -VM


its funny but also sucks that im born with it. my dad who is 57 had his levels done and they were 425 ng/dl. dam my life

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> its funny but also sucks that im born with it. my dad who is 57 had his levels done and they were 425 ng/dl. dam my life


Human genetics, and bio-chemical composition: The 'true' mystery of man-kind  :Wink/Grin:  loll

-VM  :LOL:

----------


## jackaus

how often do you squat?

----------


## stevey_6t9

every leg sesh

----------


## jackaus

how often do you do a leg session?

----------


## DarnGoodLookin

Id say **** it and cycle if I were you

----------


## stevey_6t9

> how often do you do a leg session?


every week. if

ur thinking that squats and deadlifts will boost my test and igf levels, i dont think it will happen because they make a majority of my workout.

----------


## D_iamond

hey stevie 6t9
i tried my first cycle of just test enth at 600 mg week when i was 17 and kept growing afterward height(2 inches) and muscular weight and i didnt even do my pct right at all any way i am just starting my second cycle 3 years later as long as you dont try doing a buch of different drug and just stick with test until your more mature you will be fine just put as much effort into your pct as your cycle

----------


## Mr. Giggles

> hey stevie 6t9
> i tried my first cycle of just test enth at 600 mg week when i was 17 and kept growing afterward height(2 inches) and muscular weight and i didnt even do my pct right at all any way i am just starting my second cycle 3 years later as long as you dont try doing a buch of different drug and just stick with test until your more mature you will be fine just put as much effort into your pct as your cycle


That doesn't mean it's right.. Horrible advice imo...

-OP..Bottom line.. your levels aren't TRT range.. I'm 23 and have the same levels as you..

-Do you think that if your levels were at 500ng/dl you would put on a plethora of muscle in comparison to now?? Most likely not..

-If you're going to cycle that's a personal choice and one that you have to live with..Why cycle unless you don't have to?? Do you plan on competing..? Why do you want to cycle..? Because you have "low" test levels??

----------


## feeldapump89

This thread is veering in the wrong direction. Lots of poor advice is present, as said you have a decent base going... Keep building on that and hold off till atleast 24yo you will be much better off. I never new you were so young...

----------


## lovbyts

Agreed with above. STOP with the cycle advise. Your levels are not that low. Many things can effect it at your age and it can go up naturally still quite a bit. 

Stay away from any test boosters unless it's 100% natural... make sure or you will do more harm than good. Diet makes a difference. Learn more about the proper foods.

Dont be so concerned about the numbers either. Everyone is different and someone with low numbers can still make great gains or even better that someone with higher numbers.

Im on HRT due to low test, 200s. I still have a good libido, Explain that??? Not everyone is the same.

Stick with diet and exercise. If you feel like crap and think there is a real problem find another doctor if this one has no answers.

----------


## D_iamond

someone asked if any body had cycled at a young age and what the results were so i told them along with a lil info about not going crazy with it in the end hes gonna do whatever the **** he wants so dont blame me for saying i was fine just personal experience maybe he should cycle maybe he shouldnt I DONT CARE LOL

----------

